# Programm für Teilbarkeit



## Java Anfänger (15. Dez 2010)

hallo,
ich möchte ein Programm schreiben das die zahlen in einer schleife von 1-50 durchgeht und die jenigen zahlen die durch 12 teilbar sind multipliziert

ist es richtig das es mit einer for schleife anfängt (i=1;i++;i<=50) und wie mache ich es dem programm verständlcih das zb 24 durch 12 teilbar ist


danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Dez 2010)

Mit ein wenig Rechnen?

Bzw. es gibt da auch noch Division mit Rest ? Wikipedia, das gibt`s auch schon in Java  (%)


----------



## Zerker (15. Dez 2010)

schau:

mmhmh...


```
for(int i = 1; i < 50; i++)
{
   if(i %12 == 0) // % -> "Modulo" : i wird durch 12 geteilt, dabei wird geschaut, wieviel Rest übrig bleibt. wenn rest = 0, dann ist i teilbar durch 12.
   {
       System.out.println(i + " ist durch 12 teilbar.");
   }

   else
       {
           System.out.println(i + ": ist nicht durch 12 teilbar.");
       }
}
```


Gruß,
Zerker


----------



## tagedieb (16. Dez 2010)

Wieso nicht einfach den Zaehler um 12 erhoehen?


```
for(int i = 12; i < 50; i=i+12)
```


----------



## kingstoon (16. Dez 2010)

Hallo
hab das selbe Problem.
Wie mache ich das er die Zahlen die durch 12 teilbar miteinander multipliziert?
danke im voraus.


----------



## Hemme (16. Dez 2010)

Schau den Code von Zerker an, da steht doch schon alles....?!


----------



## bone2 (16. Dez 2010)

das thema habn heute aber viele als hausaufgabe auf 

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...1-einzelwerte-array-zugreifen.html#post710899


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Dez 2010)

Vielleicht stand es früher mal drin, aber jetzt sehe ich nichts mehr

```
int resultat = 1;
	for (int i = 1; i < 50; i++) {
		if (i % 12 == 0) // % -> "Modulo" : i wird durch 12 geteilt, dabei
							// wird geschaut, wieviel Rest übrig bleibt.
							// wenn rest = 0, dann ist i teilbar durch 12.
		{
			System.out.println(i + " ist durch 12 teilbar.");
			resultat *= i;
		} else {
			System.out.println(i + ": ist nicht durch 12 teilbar.");
		}
	}
	System.out.println("Resultat = " + resultat);
```


----------



## indsa (16. Dez 2010)

habe die aufgabe fertig für alle die sie brauchen meldet euch


----------



## Gast2 (16. Dez 2010)

Poste doch einfach die Lösung hier, da wird sich sicherlich der ein oder andere freuen.


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Dez 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Poste doch einfach die Lösung hier, da wird sich sicherlich der ein oder andere freuen.



Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie exakt dem da entspricht.

Hm, also wenn ich Lehrer währe, dann währe ich hier sehr aktiv mit Löungen verbreiten - jeder der genau diese Lösung abgibt kriegt ne 1 -> aber eine 1 nach CH-Massstab! (Ist in D ne 6 - hier bei uns geht die Skala von miserabel(1) - aufwärts)


----------

